# inexpensive twin non-toxic mattress?



## puamama (Jun 12, 2006)

I have heard that Ikea has a mattress that doesn't off gas and is non-toxic. Does anyone know for sure or do you have any other ideas? If I had lots of money I would buy an organic cotton/wool mattress never treated with boric acid but it's $500 and I can only spend $150 or so.
What do you know?
thanks.


----------



## bamsmom (Nov 9, 2007)

I have the same question...hoping someone has some suggestions!!


----------



## bamsmom (Nov 9, 2007)

puamama,
I just read about the IKEA mattresses in another thread...it sounds like the only "non-toxic" mattress IKEA has is about $700 for a twin, which is almost as much as the most affordable natural latex twin mattress (and obviously $200 more than the organic mattress that you found, which I, like you, can't afford either!) Hopefully somebody else will have some suggestions for us!


----------



## nmelanson (Apr 14, 2009)

We co-sleep with our kiddies and have an organic cotton/wool futon. It was expensive, but gives me so much peace of mind that it's worth it. My 3.5 yo DS1 sleeps for short stints on a platform made by DH that we have padded with sheepskins - the two skins probaby cost $150 altogether. Fire retardents scare me....


----------

